# Daddy Jack



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is something I am playing with for this year.
SDC10354.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/SDC10354

This was my lighting test. Still have to get a sound track for him.
SDC10359.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/SDC10359

I finally got some clothes on him. lol


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That looks really creepy. A video would be fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the first two images were supposed to be links to videos, yes? If so, they aren't working (you may have copied the wrong code).


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Roxyblue! I don't know what it is doing. I copy the IMG code. But when I paste it. I get the URL and the IMG. If I take the URL out the video goes out. I have not had this happen any where before. I hope they are working now.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Lookin' good Jim


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Watcher!! I like this guy....
Also like that you work rain or shine...


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Good work. That's a great scare.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Good work Watcher.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's really cool, Watcher! Are you going to pose it to look like a regular pumpkin in a patch when in the down position, or does he pop up from behind something?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

NICE! That thing is gonna scare them for sure!


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats gonna scare the be-jesus out of someone. Great Job!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That's really sweet! His face looks great when the lights go. and cool head movement. And his stylin' duds, too.

My one concern for a pneumatic though is it's physical strength... that looks pretty lightweight. How much stress is being placed on just PVC and how much to other support structures? I'd hate to see him fly apart after an evening of cycling.

Otherwise, that's awesome!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry everyone I haven't gotten back on to answer anything. My company took over a job. The company before could get the home to pass inspection. So I am working night and day, as it is rented next week.

Beelice Mama makes me work, day, night, rain, snow. Thats what 27 years of marriage gets you?????

Revenant It is a 4 bar, made out of 1 inch aluminum. The pvc really has no weight. I actually drop the arms to 1/2 because I wanted that shaky movement.

Bone To Pick I am setting up a pumpkin patch this year. so he will be sounded by others and made to look like just part of of it. Then rise up when they get close to him.

Thanks everyone for the great comments.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like your use of the flashing lights. He's going to be very impressive popping up out of a dark pumpkin patch.


----------



## Uncle_Daniel (Oct 2, 2009)

This is a great idea. Thanks for sharing this. It gives me some idea of things that could be done.


----------

